# Maria Kanellis Megathread



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

3MB4Life said:


> Feel like *the sexiest woman in wrestling* deserves one of these.


She certainly is.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Damn she's fine. It seems the older she's getting the better she looks. I think she looks much better now than she did in WWE.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't take off anymore clothes 




























Wrestling's answer to Goldie Hawn


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn


----------



## sinosleep (Mar 30, 2015)

She's easily my fav of all time. I don't understand how so many people are into all the plastic sporting divas.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I'll be visiting this thread on a regular basis that's for sure....


----------



## RR_Believe That (Jul 10, 2015)

i'd slurp the inside of her ass out until my tongue drys like sandpaper.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

It's a little weird how much she looks like porn star Dani Daniels


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## mariakanellis313 (Jul 12, 2015)

*My inspiration Maria i love you *


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love her


----------



## Scarface03 (Aug 5, 2004)

Maria is awesome. She reminds me of Dawn Marie in that she is comfortable being T&A.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

I would have an affair with her


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

My contribution.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> It's a little weird how much she looks like porn star Dani Daniels


Weird as in not at all?


----------



## mariakanellis313 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maria proud on her butts
http://ufc-forum.com/Thread-Maria-Kanellis-proud-on-her-Ass


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

MeanDeanAmbrose said:


> I would have an affair with her


You sound like a real stand-up guy (Y)

:chrisholly


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

bipartisan101 said:


> You sound like a real stand-up guy (Y)
> 
> :chrisholly


Chill it was a joke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Bennett is a lucky son of a gun. :woolcock


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

More.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

nice view Brother :hogan2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> nice view Brother










Sure was for this guy


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

The opposite sex.

Enough said.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

I saw her in person not that long ago and don't get me wrong she is hot there is no don't about it but hottest in wrestling I don't think so.


----------



## RantySavage (Mar 22, 2016)

It only feels right that my first post should be a picture of Maria's tongue. 

How are there only 4 pages of Maria love?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

First lady of professional wrestling is also the goddess of professional wrestling.


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728708360816742400


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWEDivasXtreme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728708360816742400


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Easily one of the hottest women in wrestling.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

i so loved her when she was in wwe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*

Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling, Leader of the Knockouts Division, now TNA Knockouts Champion. You deserve it Maria.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i had such a crush on her when she was in wwe


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I love Maria! I love to see her on any wrestling program!


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

easy on the eyes, hard on the ears.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Her voice sounds fine to me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*

More of The First Lady of Professional Wrestling, Leader of the Knockouts Division, and our TNA Knockouts Champion. Maria Kanellis-Bennett.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More from our leader.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More of the First Lady of Professional Wrestling


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*































that's right Maria, it's all about you.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Maria Kanellis-Bennett: The First Lady of Professional Wrestling*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780197436694421504


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Some women are naturally sexy. She's one of them.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh sweet mercy..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789262639243419648


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789274917711728640


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More of The First Lady and her minions.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814607116585598976


----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

So...have we just abandoned Maria Kanellis? She's got some great photos...

Such as:


----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------

